# 6 months of no work...What's wrong THIS TIME



## AMDCam (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey, I've been sitting here with the piece in the dropdown specs for almost 6 months now, and no matter what I do I get problem after problem after problem after problem after problem with it. This time, for the first time, I actually got the thing to boot (kind of) but in the Splash screen it freezes. That's the first and only screen I ever see. Not only is it frozen, but it's got lines of artifacts running all through the screen. I thought the processor had bad thermal contact, but I reapplied it 5 times with different pressure, different amounts of thermal paste, and even twisted the heatsink around (couldn't really move it but you know what I mean) to get it to boot right. It's not happening. Sometimes it'll give off an alarm and restart but I really don't know why (I mean I assume it's the processor but it's defying logic). Anyone know what could be causing this problem?

I have an XP-90C heatsink on an MSI K8N-Neo2 Platinum, maybe they're bad compatibility with each other? Thanks guys


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 10, 2006)

too many mods? or perhaps you need to try with a different video card...if not that, did you remember the spacers? RAID array might be giving you trouble, or the RAM isnt compatible with system (memory is only supposed to go to DDR400 )


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 10, 2006)

sounds like your gpu died... try a new card and see if thats it.


----------



## AMDCam (Mar 10, 2006)

Alright thanks guys, I'll try the GPU because that's a huge possibility, I shocked it a long time ago but since it does display that Splash screen I thought it was fine. The RAM is still the old DDR400 in there so that's not it. Plus DDR500 isn't officially compatible with almost any motherboard out there but people still use it, and it is the DDR standard just with a higher clock. Thanks guys


----------



## OOTay (Mar 14, 2006)

yea try the vid card, that should help it out... if not well good luck


----------



## AMDCam (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys, yeah it was the graphics card. Thanks A LOT everyone. Only problem is, I had a 6800GT that hit near-Ultra Extreme Edition speed, which is really even more/as powerful than the 7800GS (stock), so now that that's dead I've got nowhere to go but down, or keep it the same. I'm gonna try to get it repaired today


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 16, 2006)

uh yeah keep us posted...I suggest you use a PCI video card until the thing works.


----------



## Darksaber (Mar 25, 2006)

AMD Cam, grab yourself a 7800GS 512MB from Gainward...why? because it has a 7800GT chip with 20 pipes!!! 

cheers
DS


----------



## AMDCam (Mar 25, 2006)

DUDE, YOU'RE KIDDING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU SOO MUCH MAN. I knew AGP wasn't totally dead.


----------



## Darksaber (Mar 25, 2006)

here the link with the info:
http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=30502

cheers
DS


----------



## AMDCam (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey man do you know where I could buy it or if it's released yet? I found one german company selling it for like about $500 and lol, a 25 percent increase in the power I already have (6800GT) is not worth $500. I've been looking everywhere but just can't find them for sale almost anywhere


----------

